# RIP BB King



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Sad news today. He has always been a hero of mine, influenced my own guitar playing somewhat.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Sad
Thanks BB.
RIP


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, a sad loss but what a trouper - his work ethic even at an advanced age would have put many musicians less than half his age to shame (especially those who bleat about 'burn out' when they release an album every three years and probably only play about 50 enormodomes a year while travelling in an air-conditioned bus the size of a mansion). 

Perennially influential and a warm and dignified human being to boot. I can't say I was a great fan myself (I prefer my electric blues to be somewhat rougher at the gills) but I readily acknowledge his enormous contribution to blues and, as a consequence, rock music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Man! This news really hit me in the gut. King's towering presence and musical ambassadorship will be sorely missed.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

BB King was one of the greatest. Love his album "Live at the Regal." 
Here is a video of BB King talking about letting young and not-yet-recognized Johnny Winter play his guitar at an all black club. Johnny and brother Edgar were the only whites in the club. Be sure to pause the video and go back to the beginning where it has the intro printed out.


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

A heartfelt RIP to the Beale Street Blues Boy! I played _Live at the Regal_ in his honor this morning.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Sudonim said:


> A heartfelt RIP to the Beale Street Blues Boy! I played _Live at the Regal_ in his honor this morning.


I played _Live at the Regal_ this afternoon in his honor.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2015)

The last of our first generation bluesmen--gone.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Who are the oldest blues guitarists still living, I wonder? I can think of Buddy Guy and Otis Rush - aged 80 and 79 respectively - but that's about it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Chuck Berry is 88. Yes, he's a rock n roller, but he can the blues as well as anybody. And he has recorded a fair amount of blues numbers. And Jimmy Johnson is 86. His Alligator album Bar Room Preacher is a classic. I'm a fan a some of the middle aged guys like Larry Garner and Mem Shannon.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

There is one man who is helping to keep the old Delta blues alive. He is my favorite living blues guitarist:


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Love BB. He lived a hell of a life though, so his death was a timely one.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

The thrill really is gone.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Oh, God. 

That hit me hard. Of course, when he apologized for the St Louis performance a couple of months ago I knew it'd come sooner or later. With people like BB and the Queen (Lizzy Windsor) you'd think they'd live forever. 

However, BB wouldn't live without being able to perform! The Blues was life for him. 

RIP, BB forever the King of the Blues!!


----------

